# Cheap fridges/freezers for temp controlled brewing



## Wardcliff (31/3/16)

Ok, so this will show my total lack of real world knowledge, but I had a thought, so here goes:

I have read so many posts on here about controlling fermentation temperatures etc, and how a fridge/freezer with an STC1000 (or similar) is ideal.

I am lucky enough to have a second fridge and a chest freezer to use as my fermenting fridge and keezer. (Yet to put them both into action though).

When I recently bought a new fridge from Joyce Mayne and collected it from the storage warehouse, there were at least 50 fridges/freezers of all sizes, shapes and potentially working ability, sitting out in the weather. I presume this is from their free removal policy when they deliver a new unit. I presume this would also be the case with Harvey Norman, The Good Guys etc etc.

As they seem to be just ready to go on a junk pile, could it be worth showing up with a slab on the shoulder and having a word with the warehouse guys?

I'm fully aware there could be ramifications if they "sold" faulty second hand units that burnt the house down and accept there are legalities. On the other hand, however, there is no guarantee that the same won't happen from a 2nd hand unit purchased off gumtree.

A long post for a little point, I know, but if somebody can get a cheap fridge, local pickup, choice of size, etc, they've got to be on a winner. (Maybe the sparky that wires up their STC-1000 could give it a once over at the same time).


----------



## Dae Tripper (31/3/16)

Only one way to find out! Get something you can stomach if they turn you down.
Where is this fabled Joyce Mayne?


----------



## Wardcliff (31/3/16)

Dae Tripper said:


> Only one way to find out! Get something you can stomach if they turn you down.
> Where is this fabled Joyce Mayne?



Good call Dae Tripper! It would be a lottery picking the right beer anyway I guess.

This particular Joyce Mayne was at South Nowra (NSW South Coast).


----------



## Batz (31/3/16)

You'll find most of these places will let you take what ever you want,untested of course. They have to pay to dump them and many places now charge $20-$25 to dump a fridge as they have to be degassed.


----------



## n87 (31/3/16)

I always thought they sold them to the 2nd hand fridge places.


----------



## AJS2154 (31/3/16)

There is another way......I bought a large double door Kelvinator fridge on Ebay for $10, one suburb from my home. Cruised over there with my box trailer and took it home. 30 minutes total investment.

The blackboard paint my daughter painted it with was more expensive than the fridge!

It works a dream, is used as a fermenting fridge during the year (with an STC1000) and then an overflow / keg fridge for Christmas / Easter / party times.

Wait patiently, look for something that looks rough but does the business (sounds like the dating scene).....bargains to be had.

See you, Anthony


----------



## dblunn (31/3/16)

Wardcliff said:


> This particular Joyce Mayne was at South Nowra (NSW South Coast).


Get a couple of them, you can always ditch the non-goers at the metal recyclers on Yawal Rd for free. The tip will charge you to dump a fridge.
Dave


----------



## Wardcliff (31/3/16)

dblunn said:


> Get a couple of them, you can always ditch the non-goers at the metal recyclers on Yawal Rd for free. The tip will charge you to dump a fridge.
> Dave


That's the thing dblunn, I'm fortunate enough to have what I need (for my newbie setup at the moment), and unfortunate enough not to have the room right now to expand or store others. I just thought other folks on here could try their luck at their local equivalent if they wanted to.



n87 said:


> I always thought they sold them to the 2nd hand fridge places.


n87, I would have thought so too, but the way they were all just sitting outside exposed to the elements, it didn't appear so.

Cheers.


----------

